# New and first project



## ATP123

Hi,

I'm new to this hobby and was thinking of starting a small table top layout. I purcahsed a bachman ez track set that was on sale for like $60 or $70 I think. It came with the engine, freight cars, and 20- 11 1/4" curves and 4- 5" straight.

After reading about the tracks, I was thinking on using atlas on the actual layout instead of the EZ tracks since I read bad things on the turn outs.

I made a small table yesterday (3 1/2 ft. by 3 1/4 ft-fits extra space inbetween tables) for the train. I will be purchasing the pink insulation foams to make the scenery. 

I have a question though before I purcahse the tracks.

#1) how exactly do you hook up the transformer to the tracks


----------



## santafe158

Sounds like you're working with HO, so the EZ track has a connector that plugs into the track and the two wires hook up to the controller. My set has the Atlas track, with no roadbed, and on one of the curves it has a piece of plastic with two screw terminals that you connect the wires to, and then you connect them to the transformer. The other option is to solder the wires directly to the outside of the rails. Thats' just my opinion, I'm mainly into 3 rail o scale lionel trains.


----------



## Reckers

ATP123, welcome to the forum! I run S scale, but the principle is the same. Your transformer should have two wires: one goes to one rail on your track, and one to the other. Someone more knowledgeable about your specific track can tell you what the manufacturer supplies to do it, but that is what you are trying to accomplish. If you can keep the train from running into it, an alligator-clip at the end of each transformer wire can be clipped to the bottom of each of the two rails and it will run just fine.


----------



## ATP123

Thanks Santafe 158 and Reckers!

Its an N scale btw. I just ordered the tracks. So with the EZ track transformer, I could just cut the EZ connector thing off and connect it to the tracks right?

btw, what is the purpose of a roadbed?


----------



## santafe158

I'm not sure on the N scale track, but it should be pretty much the same. The transformer has nothing to do with the track, so it should work with any track, and yes, cutting the connector off will leave you with two wires to be connected to the track, You'll obviously have to strip the insulation off, but it should work. As long as one wire is connected to each rail it should be fine.
The Roadbed in real life and sometimes on the models is basically a sturdy foundation on which the track is laid.

BTW if you plan on using the atlas track, which I'm pretty sure does not have the roadbed you'll definitely want to attach it to the table somehow because it does come apart easily, with the EZ track the roadbed snaps together which is what keeps it together


----------



## santafe158

Looking on the Atlas website, their power connectors for N scale are just rail joiners with wires attached to them, I'm not sure which track you bought, but any of the suggestions we gave you above should still work. https://secure.atlasrr.com/mod1/itemdesc.asp?ic=2539&eq=&Tp=


----------



## ATP123

Thanks. I saw that on their website too before purchasing the tracks. Wonder how long shipping is. Any one ordered from atlas itself before?

btw, lets say I'm going to run two engines on my layout, would I need two transformer?

also, if I get a roadbed, do I need to stick the track to the roadbed or can I just place it?


----------



## Reckers

ATP123----I don't run your scale, so I have no experience buying from those companies. That said, I imagine the roadbed is molded so the track can rest snugly in it. Other companies do that, so to not do it would be business suicide.

Finally, the transformer question. First, before we go any further, there are AC and DC transformers---you're most likely on DC. Buy the wrong one and you'll fry your motors.

That out of the way, you do not need two transformers. You may find the one you have is too small for two trains: upgrade that puppy to a larger output transformer. Your current tranny should be marked with a specific number or watts of DC output: that's the number you want to increase if you go larger. Bigger is better, much bigger is much better! It's an investment in your three-trains-at-once future!


----------



## tankist

if you interested running two engines on same track and controlling them independently, you will need to look into either dividing your layout into blocks or look into and invest in Digital Command Control (DCC) system. 

look at it here
http://www.dccwiki.com/Introduction_to_DCC


----------



## Brakeman Jake

If you want to run two trains at a time,you will indeed need a second transformer.Now,if you consider the price of the second transfo plus the price of the one you already have (you'll likely replace it after a while) PLUS all the switches and hardware needed to set a good block control,a basic DCC system (Digitrax Zephyr is one) becomes much more attractive.It may be a little more expensive but a lot more efficient,and you wouldn't be limited to two trains.The major difference with DCC's prices are the onboard decoders but once you'll have a taste of it,you won't find them so expensive.

If you are using Atlas Flextrack,they have a hole in the middle of every 4-5 ties to nail them down.Can't tell for sectional track though.As for powering the trackwork,I favor soldering wires directly to the outside of the rail,I find this is the only reliable connection as joiners often get loose with time or get corroded.

Your other question...no,you don't stick the track to the roadbed.Roadbed in model building is more a scenic feature than actually a structural benefit like the protoypes.It is added after the track is fully installed and tested bulletproof reliable.


----------



## IlliniViking

ATP123, 

I've had good luck with this site for buying track. Good prices and quick delivery. http://billstrainsandtrack.net/

I'm currently using the Digitrax Zephyr to run an 8' by 3' layout. I only have two engines at this time (1 DC and 1 DCC) and I run them both at the same time.


----------



## ATP123

Alright Thanks Guys!

So if I read correctly, If I want two trains same track I would need 1 transformer that has the same or higher wattage with the trains combined wattage. If I want two trains and I want them to go different speed and indipendent command and ll I would need a DCC and If I have unconnected I would need two.

btw, thanks for the site. I already ordered them from Atlas site because they sell the bulk tracks pretty cheap, but I'll browse around the site for other stuff I'll need later on though.The bulk tracks are cheaper in billstrainsandtrack, but I already ordered 

Thanks!


----------



## ATP123

*Progress*

I've completed my train table. Its nothig special, but just a regular table with a small shelf underneath to match the height of my pc table. I couldnt find any 2x4 in my house that is tall enough and I was too lazy to go out. The shelf itself is not complated, but only 1/2. I ran out of wood

Took about an hour of planning, measuring, and cutting and about two hours nailing, glueing, and screwing (meaning with REAL screws and drills lol)About 10 min. painting (spray)

Pretty good I think for a quick project


----------



## Reckers

A good start---give yourself a pat on the back!


----------



## tjcruiser

N-sized Nice!


----------



## ATP123

Thanks guys, but I think I should've spend more time on it. I was crrying it and it hit one of the steps before entering my house.


----------



## tjcruiser




----------



## ATP123

tjcruiser said:


>


hahahaha. Should of just used a plain screw and a drill instead of a bunch of nails (nail gun)


----------



## tankist

its wood. it can be put together easily. however this is a good hint that you might want to improve on the construction and make it sturdier


----------



## ATP123

tankist said:


> its wood. it can be put together easily. however this is a good hint that you might want to improve on the construction and make it sturdier


I know I know. I was too lazy. I've always made cabinets for me house and stands for my reef aquariums (hold like a few thousand pounds)

I was being lazy on this one and didnt do it correctly. The idea was simple and should of been strong, but the nail gun uses finishing nails :laugh: I'll fix it tomorrow. Shouldnt take a long time. Longest might be to remove the nails. i'll replace them with screws instead.

I only spent about 3hrs at most including painting. Could prove this by looking under the table on pic #2. I just patched up with a bunch of wood I found in my garage hahaha


----------



## ATP123

My tracks arrived 

No tax free priority shipping 2 days!, but it took them a week before they gave it to USPS

I was a little exited and assembled my layout plan on the carpet and wow. They're so quiet (atlas) compared ot the EZ tracks. I could hear the noise when I'm 10ft away from my room with the EZ track:laugh:

I'll post pics up tonight. Just need to paint my new table


----------



## ATP123

Fixed the table









Small layout









little engine









I was going to do the styrofoam and paper today, but I was busy  I allready have the foam so I'll start tom. morning. I'm making like an evergreen theme with some mining locations and buildings.

Also deciding whether to just purchase the cork thing or nailing the track down, glueing, etc.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice little N layout ... I like it! Let's hope the rebuilt table does, too!

Good luck, and thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## TulsaFlyer

On the layout I'm working on, I just glued some of the track to the MDF board.
There is a definate noise increase when it reaches these spots. Just so you'll know.


Jody


----------



## ATP123

Thanks guys. I put a tiny bit of super glue every two tracks in the small hole where the nails are suppose to go. I just put so it couold hold, but I could just take it off when I want to.

Here's some pic updates


----------



## tjcruiser

I must say that I really like the topography of your mountain / tunnel. Many models (myself included) build mountains with rather steep / blunt faces that "pop" abruptly out of the flat terrain. But your "sculpting" presents a much more pleasing, natural-looking gentle rise of the hills. Well done!

TJ


----------



## tankist

i would not use Styrofoam for landscape. extruded (pink or blue) insulation foam is denser and more durable.


----------



## TulsaFlyer

Looking good!! I really like the looks of the landscape.


Jody


----------



## Houdini

It does look really good. I took the lazy route and got a pre-formed layout and did the painting myself. I must say I like your mountains much better. Here's what mine looks like. It's 4ftw x 2.5 deep.


----------



## tjcruiser

Houdini,

That's a very nice pre-formed. I especially like the wood trestle bridge over the steep ravine. Nice paint / scenery work, by the way.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

ATP123 said:


> Thanks guys, but I think I should've spend more time on it. I was crrying it and it hit one of the steps before entering my house.



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Sorry this is the first time I saw this, thanks for the laugh!:laugh:


----------



## ATP123

*Update*

Sorry for the no respsonse guys I was kinda busy with school sign up stuff last few days. Doesnt mean I didnt work on it though 

TjCruiser-Thanks! I really like it too. I wish i had more space so I could make an actual mountain instead of a hill/mouintain :laugh:

Tankist-Thanks for the info. I wanted to get the pink foam as well, but it wouldnt fit in the car and I didnt want to bother my parents to come back later.

Tulsaflyer-Thanks!

Houdidni-Wow. Its impressive with all the tracks and bridges everywhere. I wanted to put a bridge, but I decided not to. Dont want to cram in too many things.

Big Ed- ....jk It was pretty funny.:laugh:

________________________________________________

Since the last update, I've covered the paper, but decided not to use the plaster cloth because its a bit expensive and I didnt want to wait online. Plaster in general is messy and I hate cleaning my room 3x a week. I decided to put some 50/50 water and elmers glue and put toilet paper. It worked pretty well.

I've also finished putting turf and starting on the ballast.


































The cliff in the pic needs work, but I fixed it. Just need to take a pic tom. I ran out of turf and paint,, but was able to scrap up some paint by hitting the bottle:laugh: and vacumed with a net some turf that was lose. It turned out ok and I'll put a pic tomorrow if I can after Im done with the ballast

so far









Overall, I enjoy this new hobby, Despite the fact that I had to clean my room more than I would like....styrofoam, paper towels, turf, ballast, lol. I think I'll scrap the mine idea (mouintain too small to look nice IMO) and do just a forest with a small outpost maybe.


----------



## tjcruiser

ATP,

Scenery is looking quite nice. That 3rd pic of your (rocky hillside) reminds me a lot of Franconia Notch in NH ...










Well done. Make sure your mom buys more toilet paper!

TJ


----------



## ATP123

tjcruiser said:


> ATP,
> 
> Scenery is looking quite nice. That 3rd pic of your (rocky hillside) reminds me a lot of Franconia Notch in NH ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done. Make sure your mom buys more toilet paper!
> 
> TJ


Thanks, it does look somewhat similar. thanks for the pic

:laugh:


----------



## ATP123

btw, do you guys have any good website that you usually buy things? Scenery, buildings is what I'm looking for next.


----------



## ATP123

I finished the scenery! With exception of buildings.

I havent updated this in a while is because I was kinda upset. 1st of all, I ran out of money. When I got the money, I bought pine trees and they look great and all. My brother has been messing around with my table and glue bottle fell and cap was not on. (bottle was on one of the shelves fortunately and not the scenry) it spilled on/into my engine so now the engine/s gears and tires are all hardened and I'm broke:laugh:

But either way I got my scenery done (the engine in pics is a non functioning one. Its the one thats just for shows)


















































(the gravel pile on the whole table pic is going to be like a parking lot for a visitor information building I'm going to make soon.


----------



## tjcruiser

ATP,

Layout and scenery looks FABULOUS ... really nice work!

A very popular source for anything HO-related is Walthers ... www.walthers.com ... everything is listed there. However, I find it's much easier to flip through their catalog (phone-book sized) to get ideas as to "what's out there and available". I think something like $15 or so for the catalog ... well worth it, in my opinion.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## ATP123

Thanks Tj.

I'll check out that web site for sure. 

_______________________________________

I think I should make like a background on the wall side atleast. Might also do the back side (faces my closet), but how exactly do I get a pic that big? Painting might work if I really work on it, but I dont really have time. School+football+2 reef tanks.

also, I've seen some pics of trains that has some dirty affects. I really like those and how actually do you do it?


----------



## tjcruiser

Walthers sells various background poster-like things ... some rural themes, city themes, etc.

You can also have most online photo shops, Walmart, and the like print out photos (of mountains, hills, etc.) in large-size poster format.

TJ


----------



## ATP123

tjcruiser said:


> Walthers sells various background poster-like things ... some rural themes, city themes, etc.
> 
> You can also have most online photo shops, Walmart, and the like print out photos (of mountains, hills, etc.) in large-size poster format.
> 
> TJ


sweet. Thanks. I'll look into walgreen and see if they could make anything. Walmart is too far where I live (they dont allow it in metro areas)

If not, I'll get one from walthers.

Thanks


----------



## livinfulltilt

Wow! that turned out great!! Sorry to hear about your engine. Your layout looks really professional, I dont think I could make anything that looks nearly as good as that.


----------



## ATP123

livinfulltilt said:


> Wow! that turned out great!! Sorry to hear about your engine. Your layout looks really professional, I dont think I could make anything that looks nearly as good as that.


Thanks! I wished I had smaller trees though. For the hill.

btw, great news. I got the engine to run!

I took it apart and used a knife to remove all the glue and also found some rocks and turf in there. It took a while, but I saved $30. (kinda hard to put it back together though)

I'll post up pics tonight


----------



## FireAce

If your going the "block" system route, do yourself a favor and get a PWM controller. Or download the circuit and build one. You can literally make your engine crawl.

http://www.educypedia.be/electronics/circuitsmotorcontrol.htm


----------

